# Biofeedback and Neurotherapy?



## Openhanded (Jun 3, 2010)

Just went to my first biofeedback session today. It helped me learn some new methods of anxiety control, which is good. After my session, I couldn't tell if my DP was better or the same; it definitely wasn't worse. Has anyone else had experience with biofeedback OR neurotherapy helping their DP/DR? I have two more biofeedback sessions next week. I will report back with more information.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

So how did it go? What happens in these biofeedback sessions? And what is neurotherapy? Are they expensive? Can you do it at home? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Not A Doctor (Jun 14, 2010)

I see no reason why biofeedback shouldn't work. I imagine if you can afford it, go for it.

Out of curiosity, can we get an update on how the sessions are working?


----------

